# Bean in geldings sheath, what to clean it out with?



## applecart14 (12 September 2013)

Hi

I have NEVER done this on any of my horses previously although I did attempt to clean my current horses sheath about two years ago, which resulted in him lifting his leg to me.  I've never really found it to be necessary before......  

However a friend has brought to my attention the fact that a lot of geldings have 'beans' in their uretha's and I have found one the other day in my horse when I had a feel.    My friends horse also has one, so we are splitting the cost of a sedalin and sedating our horses in order to carry out 'bean extraction'    Apparently the removal of a large bean can have a dramatic effect on the way a horse moves, so watch this space!  My friends horse spends a lot of time urinating, lots of small wees each time, so this could be why.

What kind of lubricant/soap can I use to do this job?  It has to be something mild that can be used 'internally'.  I don't want to go to the expense of a sheath cleaner product and was going to use baby oil but read that that is not the best idea.

I don't want to alter the PH balance within the sheath/uretha as this can lead to all kinds of problems.  But what to use?

Here is more about the 'bean'. http://www.jeffreyrkelly.com/sheath-cleaning/


----------



## stencilface (12 September 2013)

Er, I just wait til they hang it out and grab it while I can!


----------



## Festivepony (12 September 2013)

what's a bean?


----------



## Perissa (12 September 2013)

I don't use anything, but then I remove my gelding's bean a couple of times a year and it just pops out.  If it were any larger it might require some sort of lubrication in which case I would use KY jelly.  Baby Oil can be useful to shoot up the sheath from a syringe once in a while, but for a thorough clean I just use warm water and cotton wool, then rinse thoroughly in case there are any loose bits of cotton wool left.  Warm water works really well as it softens all the crusty bits.  The bean in my gelding is always quite soft and just pops out with a little pressure.  He isn't sedated either so it can't hurt him.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 September 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Er, I just wait til they hang it out and grab it while I can! 

Click to expand...

Me too.
Never miss a chance for a quick delve .
TBH if your washing sheaths regularily they become very compliant and it's easy to do.
We never need to sedate horses we have owned a while as its just something they are used to us doing and checking.


----------



## Festivepony (12 September 2013)

Festivepony said:



			what's a bean?
		
Click to expand...

anyone please?


----------



## Jackie JA Taylor (12 September 2013)

It's a build up of sediment in the opening of urethra forming a firm plug. If they're fairly small they are easily removed and I recommend Lubigel/KY Jelly for cleaning and bean removal, it's totally non-irritant and doesn't have to be washed off.


----------



## NellRosk (12 September 2013)

Feel a bit sick reading this whilst eating!! Do most geldings get these? Never probed up there on my gelding D:


----------



## applecart14 (12 September 2013)

Festivepony said:



			anyone please?
		
Click to expand...

I attached the link to my OP saying here is a link about 'the bean'.  If you click on it you will see photos.


----------



## dunkley (12 September 2013)

http://www.ourfirsthorse.com/2006/04/never-say-never/


----------



## Spot_On (12 September 2013)

I have either used a non fragranced baby wipe (as more readily to hand) or warm water and cotton wool. Never done more than 4 times a year, as you don't want to unbalance the good bacteria in the sheath.


----------



## Festivepony (12 September 2013)

applecart14 said:



			I attached the link to my OP saying here is a link about 'the bean'.  If you click on it you will see photos.
		
Click to expand...

sorry I hadn't noticed that.  I'll read it later when I'm not eating.


----------

